# Thousand Sons and Tzeentch Daemons...Just as planned.



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey all,

Well, I finally got round to my Tzeentch project, and it really has been full steam ahead since Christmas...Just as planned. 

I am not going to talk about my work unless requested, as I have the tendency to ramble...

So here is what I have done so far:


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

I really like the Helldrake, what kind of blue is that?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Heldrake! How long did it take, out of curiosity? Sadly, none of the photos past the 3rd wouldn't load for me (refreshed 5 times, 3rd world internet blows) but I'm sure they're of equal quality lol


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey,

Thanks for your kind compliments. It's much appreciated. 

The Heldrake took me about 10 days. I finished it last night. I think on average I worked on it about 2 hours every evening. 

Sorry it is so picture-heavy Boc! The other photos are of some prototype Thousand Sons and a converted Herald of Tzeentch with a Disc (incomplete). 

the_barwn: I am using Pirate Metal Troy's technique of shading for my 1ksons found here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=13008 . So kudos to him! Sadly I don't think he posts here anymore so cannot thank him. 

So I just adapted this technique to fit the Heldrake!

But here is a quick breakdown of colours used since you asked what blue I used:

Undercoat vallejo matt black.
Basecoat Regal Blue.
1st layer shading 50-50 mix of Regal Blue and Enchanted Blue.
2nd layer shading Enchanted Blue.

Then for the talons I just drybrushed Boltgun Metal over vallejo matt black.
Then I used a mix of Scorched Brown (about 20%) and Shining Gold to get the customised Bronze colour for the metal over the wings.
Then finally, Shining Gold was used for the spikes on the back (and parts of the head) and also to highlight the custom Bronze. 

I am really pleased with how it turned out and am happy people (so far!) seem to really like it! I think it's one of GW's better models and is fun to paint.

Next I will post progress on my Pink Horrors. I am going to try and get some Thousand Sons done, along with Thousand Son-style Havocs and a squad of Cultists over this weekend. But realistically I will probably only get 50% of this done. 

We'll see!


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

That helldrake is gorgeous. The Thousand Sons look dandy as well, at least painting-wise. I think I can see some mold lines on the legs still, but that's just me being a stickler. They still look great.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Oooh, I do like the Heldrake. Why on earth, though, does it have the HAC mouth?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some great painting here. +rep. Everything is really neat as well, which is sometimes underrated. 

As said before, there are some mold lines on the legs of some of the TS, and the gold is maybe a little flat. A sepia wash with a very light silver dry brush on the edges can fix that though.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, glad everyone likes it! I will get my WIP terminators and my completed Pink Horrors up on here over the weekend, hopefully. 

Yeah there are mould lines on the Thousand Son, due to it needing a very heavy paint strip I think...
I will try giving the bronze/gold a light wash, though I don't have Sepia wash at the moment, just the blue and brown washes, so might have to pick some up this weekend...Or I might just try highlighting it. 

Mossy - yeah the HAC was an accident! I just use it as the Baleflamer though and no one has ever questioned or had a problem with it


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Straken's_Fist said:


> ...I don't have Sepia wash at the moment, just the blue and brown washes, so might have to pick some up this weekend...


The brown wash is probably very close to sepia. I used to use brown ink while I still had it, so that would do.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Some new stuff I have been working on:

Thousand Sons terminators:






































Pink Horrors:





































WIP Slaaneshi bikers with Icons




























And finally, Mantic Games Undead, going to be used as Plague Zombies. Great models IMO.

Just testing out some different paints and techniques, mainly basecoating Deck Tan (vallejo), then washing with brown and crimson and then dry brushing a mix of Deck Tan and Camo Green:





































Sorry the quality isn't good, I was rushing a bit towards the end:











So now I have 60 of those zombies to paint, but I am just going with the above scheme I think, as I want something that is fairly quick. 

Chaos bikers I am in the process of converting from C:SM and various Chaos bitz. I am adding plasma guns to a couple. Will have a total of 12 eventually, some with melta I think. 

Still need to finish Terminators and my Thousand Sons too. 

Also in the works are Plague Marines, and I need to buy Typhus in a couple of weeks to unlock those zombies! 

Lots and lots going on, as I have now moved onto other Chaos Gods. 

SF


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

+1 to the zombies theyre great models diggin the colors


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks! 

I have so much to paint now, I think I will try holding off on buying any more models this month until I clear this backlog. I think I am pretty close to 3000pts of Chaos now.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Another Plague Zombie prototype. Fairly pleased, think they are getting better.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

_'Cause this is thriller
Thriller at night
And no one's gonna save you
From the beast about to strike
You know it's thriller
Thriller at night
You're fighting for your life
Inside a killer
Thriller tonight, yeah_


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

The zombies look incredible! But I'm at a bit of a loss as to how the Terminator is using the guns on him. They look like they're just glued on.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

CubanNecktie said:


> _'Cause this is thriller
> Thriller at night
> And no one's gonna save you
> From the beast about to strike
> ...


haha! 

Maybe I should attach some speakers to some plague marine rhinos and have that song playing out of it every time you press down on the top hatch...


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> The zombies look incredible! But I'm at a bit of a loss as to how the Terminator is using the guns on him. They look like they're just glued on.


Magicks. He fires it with his mind. 












Okay...Honestly, I needed a quick fix for a campaign game, so this is what I came up with as a temporary crappy solution: Once I get the terminator arm bitz I can make him a proper combi-melta. But for now...........*Magicks! *


Glad people are enjoying the zombies though  They are fun to paint...Though dunno how long that enthusiasm will last since I have 57 more to paint lol


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice job! I've always wanted to do a Tzeentch army (in Fantasy and now 40K) but i've always led towards blood shed in Fantasy and entropy in 40K.... maybe one day. You're gear looks sweet as man! +1 rep


----------

